# 05 Maxima - Fresh Air Itake Tube?



## 05SmokeSE (Mar 23, 2011)

All,

Just got my 05 Maxima last weekend and I'm working on cleaning up little things here and there.

I took the engine dress-up cover off the top of the enginge and looked over things in the engine bay. All looked pretty good under that cover.

Here's my question: There is a long thin black plastic "tube" that sits right on top of the radiator core and extends the entire width of the radiator. The right side of it connects to the air filter box. The only reference I can find to it in the factory service manual suggests that it is a "fresh air intake tube".

Really?!? If that's what it is, then why is it sitting right on top of the radiator where it's going to pick up nothing but hot air to feed into the engine? That's just wrong!

If anyone can shed some light on this for me, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## 05SmokeSE (Mar 23, 2011)

Well...

I answered my own question.

That long plastic duct sitting on top of the radiators, in fact, a fresh air inlet tube that feeds into the air filter box. It has two slots in it facing the front of the car. It picks up fresh air coming into the top front of the grill opening.

Upon disassembly I also found another fresh air inlet duct coming into the air filter box. It brings in air from the left front wheel well area. So there are actually two sources of intake air for the system.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah...Maximas have had those since at least the 4th gens (95-99). 

The idea is that the fresh air getting to the airbox is actually not off the radiator itself. Not while the car is moving anyway.


----------

